# Automatic handbrake



## alanjw (Apr 16, 2017)

When it comes to my wheels/arches I seem to spend quite a bit of time with various brushes etc accessing calipers and wheel drums through the spokes.
I usually place a block of wood to chock the wheel and use a longer section under a tyre to 'lever' the vehicle as required to access all the parts I need to get to.
I do this by simply not having the handbrake on, but how on earth do you guys access these parts with an automatically applied handbrake? Leave ignition on/engine running?
The more I hear about these the less I like them, or can they just be turned off?

Alan


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

It depends on the vehicle. On many there is a service setting that allows it to be released and left off. 
Something like
Hold hand brake button down.
Switch ignition on
Wait until brake motor stops
Keeping button held down, switch off.
That sort of thing.
It can vary from vehicle to vehicle and some require a scan tool to be connected.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

My DSG Passat doesn’t automatically engage unless you ask it to or switch off in the wrong order (take your seat belt off before engaging park) so don’t have this problem, although I’m not sure if this is the same on a manual car.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Electronic handbrakes can be released, same as a normal handbrake. It’s just that they try to be helpful by auto applying in various situations. You can override them all. 

The one hassle though, is you need a code reader to change the rear brake pads. You can’t push them back in using the normal methods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alanjw (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for info. It sounds like not all totally bad news then!
I just find it so convenient to roll the cars back and forwards to get at the parts hidden by the wheel spokes.
It seems the way things are going the traditional handbrake has its days numbered, taking away another need for driver ability.

Alan


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

tosh said:


> Electronic handbrakes can be released, same as a normal handbrake. It's just that they try to be helpful by auto applying in various situations. You can override them all.
> 
> The one hassle though, is you need a code reader to change the rear brake pads. You can't push them back in using the normal methods.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I push mine back using a normal rewind caliper tool to change the pads! All I had to do once done was apply the handbrake a few times until it set itself.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> I push mine back using a normal rewind caliper tool to change the pads! All I had to do once done was apply the handbrake a few times until it set itself.


I did the same, I recently changed one calliper and both sets of pads and used my normal kit then pressed the handbrake button 3 times and it recalibrates itself :thumb:


----------



## alanjw (Apr 16, 2017)

Interesting, I had been led to believe they were a no go area unless on diagnostics to control them as when changing disc or pads.

Alan


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

On my Passat, the vagcom computer had to be plugged in to get the electronic handbrake to recalibrate to the depth of the new pads. You'd hear the motor winding and unwinding, probably to ascertain the size of the new, thicker pads. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Cookies said:


> On my Passat, the vagcom computer had to be plugged in to get the electronic handbrake to recalibrate to the depth of the new pads. You'd hear the motor winding and unwinding, probably to ascertain the size of the new, thicker pads.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Which Passat did you have cooks???


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Darlofan said:


> I push mine back using a normal rewind caliper tool to change the pads! All I had to do once done was apply the handbrake a few times until it set itself.





JR1982 said:


> I did the same, I recently changed one calliper and both sets of pads and used my normal kit then pressed the handbrake button 3 times and it recalibrates itself :thumb:





alanjw said:


> Interesting, I had been led to believe they were a no go area unless on diagnostics to control them as when changing disc or pads.
> 
> Alan


Of course you can override anything mechanically, whether you should is another matter. The option is there in VCDS for VAG cars to change the rear pads.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Working_on_the_Electro-Mechanical_Parking_Brake_(EPB)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

JR1982 said:


> Which Passat did you have cooks???


I had a b6 - 2.0 tdi sport. I absolutely loved it.

Here's a pic or two.

















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

